# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  How many extruders?

## frederick78

How many extruders does the 3dmonstr have?  Is it 4 or 6?  Does this mean that all 4/6 can be printing in different colors at once?

----------


## 3DPBuser

I think like with any multi-extruder, they can all print on each layer, but each color prints by itself until done for that layer. Same effect though as all printing at once, just slower.

----------


## postmahomeson

here's where i clarify they are different variants in the sub series of the t rex series based on the number of extruders and the build size in inches

----------

